# Fun with LEGO trains!



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Another "gem"







I came across on YouTube!...



*ENJOY! *







*Tom*


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, whadaya expect when you let the little "blockheads" drive?  

Later, 

K


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lego (and knock-off Lego) trains are a blast.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

I have done som Lego trains in the past, and what annoyed me was the Lego track only comes in "R1", however, this video shows a far wider radius?
What is it? where can it be found?


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed the cars did not telescope and most stayed upright. Very good engineering.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like straight track strung together and bent just slightly at the joints. 

Unlike this track... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBxVU6hhKwY&feature=player_embedded 
(see "Hand Sanding" in the Railroad Operations forum) 

Later, 

K


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

neato! 

actually i really like the pics of the kitchen and playroom as adding to the different paces of the trains 

makes you realize trains in almost any form are a lot of fun


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a guy in New Westminister (B.C) that builds custom Lego locomotives and sells them. They are truly awesome models and he even glues them together so someone can't deconstruct them and make their own! He makes custom decals for them and from memory he had budd cars, GP09's, Dash-9's and I think a GP40 too. They are really amazing and I think they can be DCC equipped!! 

Keith


----------



## rusty1219 (Jan 17, 2009)

Lego does flex track now 
by the looks of it thats how he got the wide radius


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

Actually, the new LEGO flextrack is only made of plastic. The trains in the video are each 9v, track-powered. EBT is correct. To make a full 90 degrees turn, you need 23 pieces of straight track.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Not Lego trains,

But I recently brought all of my old lego Pirate sets out of storage and assembled them. Thought you all might like to see:


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lego and Ethan Allen furniture, looks like my childhood!


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

now heres a neat idea for you with lego trains and lego road sets 

http://www.chinahush.com/2010/07/31...er-greener-and-faster-alternative-to-commute/


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

http://mocpages.com/moc.php/221629 

Approximately 1:20.3n2; I'll take some pics of my other equipment (Meyer 0-4-4T, several 18" passenger cars).


----------

